# Chipped enamel on cast iron pot--save to use???



## Tzipporah (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't use enamel myself, but my mother has a le creuset pot that has cracked enamel and wanted to know if it was safe to use. I didn't know what to tell her so I told her I would ask you all 

Thanks!!


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

A chip is different from a crack!

this may be of help - http://www.thekitchn.com/thekitchn/cookware-tools/chipped-enamel-need-to-replace-this-cookware-086730

personally I would not use it- I keep packing foam between my pieces for storage and still things can happen but if it is where food is cooked, not the rim -it's a NO for me


----------



## Tzipporah (Dec 27, 2011)

She said it's on the rim where food wouldn't b cooking. It could come in contact with it theoretically if food splashed there, but it wouldn't be stewing or frying on that spot.

I haven't seen it so I'm just describing it as she told me over the phone.


----------



## jess in hawaii (Oct 13, 2011)

I have used pots that look exactly like the one in PP's link. It should be safe from the perspective of the food contacting the metal, but be aware of continued chipping. If it seems flaky, I would sand it lightly then season the spot. But do keep an eye on it in case it keeps chipping/flaking.

Note: chipped enameled *tin* is not safe to use.


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

the tops can get chipped (rim areas) - a crack would really worry me, that you would have no way of really cleaning

I guess it would depend on the size - you could contact le creuset and take a photo and ask them (many stores don't have knowledgeable sales people - I would directly send an email to them)

if it looks like there can easily be more if you rub your finger and it flakes off- that would be concerning to me

some chipping is viewed as normal at that area- again, if it was inside and it was a chip and exposed I would worry about bacteria growth and more coming loose when cooking


----------



## Tzipporah (Dec 27, 2011)

b/c I don't use enamel--what is the worry with consuming it? I assume it's potentially poisonous, but what is in it that would make you sick? It kinda freaks me out to pay that much money for something that has the possibility of becoming poisonous to me. I think I'll just stick with regular old boring (and reliable!) cast iron 

That's said, I will relay all of this info to her. Thanks so much mamas!


----------



## jess in hawaii (Oct 13, 2011)

Enamel isn't poisonous, it's glass. You don't want tiny shards of glass chipping off into your food, I'm sure.


----------



## Tzipporah (Dec 27, 2011)

I see! I honestly didn't know that because like I said I don't use enamel. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## SweetSilver (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah, I wouldn't worry unless it's continually chipping and the shards might be getting into your food. Bacteria? My pans get pretty hot, I'm not worried about bacteria. Contact with metal? If it's iron, you're good. If I made myself *really* paranoid, I might consider the colored portion of the enamel. But, nope, not that paranoid.

Except for accidents and general banging and clanking, chipping is often a sign that the pan is being heated too fast. Cast iron works best when heated slowly.


----------



## CookiePie (Jan 9, 2009)

Le Creuset will replace it! Contact them!!!


----------



## Tzipporah (Dec 27, 2011)

They wont replace unless it's the original owner and my mother just got it used from a friend, unfortunately.


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

Quote:


> It kinda freaks me out to pay that much money for something that has the possibility of becoming poisonous to me. I think I'll just stick with regular old boring (and reliable!) cast iron


frankly I feel they are just wonderful! (the cast iron items)

I have a cast iron frying pan and a cast iron dutch oven (and I hardly use it!) I use my le creuset far more!!! I have small sauce pans to large dutch oven and also have descoware and COPCO items and the all serve different uses and for certain things regular cast iron simply does not cut it - some older le creuset is cast iron (unfinished) inside meaning no coating and only the outside is coated (mostly the small to med size pots) and frankly I have never found any just cast iron in the sizes like what le creuset makes - the outside is coated on all three types and that really aids in cleaning - the main complaint I have with just cast iron is the use for certain dishes - and the CI dutch oven (this is only really use in my solar cooker) is poorly design and I have found other CI are as well and I have never found one with a tight fitting lid - le creuset lids fit properly and that makes a world of difference

there really are pluses to the coated products (low heat is a real plus and the sizes and function uses are greater)

if you take care of them they last and you really should have very very minimal issue ever with poisonous issues!


----------



## jess in hawaii (Oct 13, 2011)

I agree with serenbat, enameled cast iron is sooo nice to cook with. It has the heat distributing properties of CI but doesn't flavor or discolor food, so it's great for long, slow cooking, especially gumbos, pot roasts and tomato based stews,. I don't have any right now (I do have a stainless set I love) but that's only because my large pot got ruined and I haven't been able replace it and the stuff i have in storage on the mainland would cost too much to ship.


----------

